# Dregs, don't throw em



## simplyhoney (Sep 14, 2004)

Does anyone else distil their dregs after re-racking? I have plans for a very simple stove top still. And the great thing about distiling mead is there is very little to no methonol.


----------



## ScottS (Jul 19, 2004)

<<Insert standard disclaimer about discussion of illegal activities on a public board here.>>

Why do you think there is little to no methanol in mead? Just curious, I've never had any reason to suspect that.


----------



## chemistbert (Mar 4, 2004)

About the only chance you have for fermentation to produce MeOH is when there are large amounts of pectin present. Home distilled hooch is typically lower in MeOH than commercial. You would die of Ethanol toxicity long before you go blind.


----------

